# [SOLVED] Bluescreen after standby



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok, so I have this new Compaq laptop and 70% of the time it bluescreen and dumps the memory when I wake it from Standby. I am attaching the minidump files. If anybody has any idea how to fix this, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen after standby*

I happened again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Bluescreen after standby*

Hi. . . 

Welcome to TSF - Vista Support.

This reply pertains to your initial post made on October 5, 2008, ~ 22:00 hours GMT.

I ran the mini kernel dump file that you submitted and found the bugcheck to be 0x000000c2 (0x00000007, 0x0000110b, 0x0835001e, 0x84c763f8), with the probable cause listed as  TMPassthru.sys, which I believe belongs to Trend Micro and has a timestamp of * Mon Nov 26 17:50:53 2007*.

A bugcheck of 0xc2 = BAD_POOL_CALLER and indicates that the current thread is making a bad pool request. The first parm of 0x7 tells us that an attempt was made to free pooled memory which had already been freed.

I see that you also have Norton installed. Having more than one a/v product is not advisable as they tend to conflict with each other and can contribute to BSODs. That may be among the problems encountered here; but I believe it may be further complicated by the age of the Trend Micro modules (the actual program modules - not anti-virus definition updates). I would suspect updates have been made to these modules within the last 11 months - especially given the introduction of Vista SP1.

I see you are updated with Vista SP1; however there are a number of older 3rd party drivers that should be updated if possible. Many MS SP1 drivers contain a timesamp of January 19, 2008, or later. According to the loaded driver list found in the mini kernel dump, you have some drivers that are >3 years old. These may not have been named as a contributing cause to this BSOD - but may be in the future. I suggest that you visit the web site of your computer manufacturer and check to see if driver updates are available. You should have a limited number of MS or device drivers that pre-date November 2, 2006. 

I am including two listings of the loaded drivers at the time of the BSOD. One is sorted in ascending chronological order; the other sorted by driver name. Please note that the 1969 date is just a default date and it is also very normal to see "<unloaded>" under the name column as well.

I would also highly suggest that you test your system RAM with memtest86+. Click on the link in my signature area and create a bootable ISO DVD. I found several Microsoft drivers that had unresolved symbol errors and contained timestamps that could not be verified. I double-checked this by re-downloading the latest Microsoft x86 sysmbol package (>250mb). The results were the same. Entries such as the following can be found in the first few pages of the dump file dbug output at the end of this post. Non-Microsoft drivers are among these and it is normal not to have 3rd party driver symbol information.


```
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
```
Please run the memory test and also run the Vista System File Checker (SFC) - 
START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe above under Programs | select run as Administrator | the black command prompt ("DOS") screen will appear | type the following:


```
[b][size=2]sfc /scannow[/b][/size]
```
Upon completion, re-boot as there may be some files that cannot be repaired while they are in use by Vista.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*Loaded drivers - sorted by ascending date*

```
win32k	98cf0000	98ef1000	Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969 (00000000)	00000000	None	win32k.sys
TSDDD	98f10000	98f19000	Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969 (00000000)	00000000	None	TSDDD.dll
cdd	98f30000	98f3e000	Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969 (00000000)	00000000	None	cdd.dll
<Unloaded>	a10ea000	a1102000	Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969 (00000000)	00000000	None	\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.sys
<Unloaded>	8a5cb000	8a5d8000	Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969 (00000000)	00000000	None	\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
<Unloaded>	8a5d8000	8a5e3000	Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969 (00000000)	00000000	None	dump_ataport
<Unloaded>	8a5e3000	8a5eb000	Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969 (00000000)	00000000	None	dump_atapi.s
<Unloaded>	8a5eb000	8a5f6000	Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969 (00000000)	00000000	None	tunnel.sys
sym_u3	89fcb000	89fd6000	Thu Oct 20 20:12:49 2005 (43583281)	000093cc	None	sym_u3.sys
sym_hi	89fc0000	89fcb000	Fri Nov 11 16:07:07 2005 (437507fb)	0000c306	None	sym_hi.sys
symc8xx	89fb4000	89fc0000	Fri Nov 11 17:45:56 2005 (43751f24)	00015687	None	symc8xx.sys
iirsp	89c9e000	89cae000	Tue Dec 13 16:48:01 2005 (439f4191)	0000b8a8	None	iirsp.sys
djsvs	89b50000	89b64000	Tue Apr 11 20:20:11 2006 (443c47bb)	00018fa0	None	djsvs.sys
nfrd960	89dce000	89ddc000	Tue Jun 06 17:12:15 2006 (4485efaf)	0000ff4f	None	nfrd960.sys
mdmxsdk	a1102000	a1105180	Mon Jun 19 17:26:59 2006 (449716a3)	0000c5ae	None	mdmxsdk.sys
ql40xx	89f3d000	89f92000	Thu Jul 06 15:38:16 2006 (44ad66a8)	00028b17	None	ql40xx.sys
iteraid	89cba000	89cc6000	Thu Aug 10 21:38:19 2006 (44dbdf8b)	0000ebc6	None	iteraid.sys
iteatapi	89cae000	89cba000	Thu Aug 10 22:11:47 2006 (44dbe763)	00012175	None	iteatapi.sys
mraid35x	89db9000	89dc4000	Thu Sep 07 21:21:32 2006 (4500c59c)	0001015e	None	mraid35x.sys
secdrv	a11e4000	a11ee000	Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)	0000f9e8	None	secdrv.SYS
ulsata	89fd6000	89ff7000	Tue Sep 19 20:02:59 2006 (45108533)	000267d9	None	ulsata.sys
ulsata2	89bcc000	89bf8000	Tue Sep 19 20:18:47 2006 (451088e7)	000257f5	None	ulsata2.sys
peauth	a1106000	a11e4000	Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453c8384)	000dbd03	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\peauth.pdb\D56829EF703E42D2BCDD8F3C58FBF5532\peauth.pdb
sbp2port	8a566000	8a57b000	Thu Nov 02 04:51:44 2006 (4549b1a0)	00013564	PDB	c:\symbols\sbp2port.pdb\A6FC9CA887884EA592F6E665623930DF1\sbp2port.pdb
VMNetSrv	8eef3000	8ef02000	Wed Jan 24 07:05:29 2007 (45b74b89)	00014e78	None	VMNetSrv.sys
vmm	8fa0d000	8fa48000	Sun Feb 18 03:10:42 2007 (45d80a02)	0003f4f7	None	vmm.sys
adpu160m	89b0f000	89b2a000	Wed Feb 21 13:04:35 2007 (45dc89b3)	00018f7a	None	adpu160m.sys
adpu320	89b2a000	89b50000	Tue Feb 27 19:03:08 2007 (45e4c6bc)	00025895	None	adpu320.sys
hpcisss	89a4e000	89a59000	Fri Mar 09 14:51:35 2007 (45f1bac7)	0000fe11	None	hpcisss.sys
ql2300	89e05000	89f3d000	Fri Mar 09 18:13:05 2007 (45f1ea01)	0011e0b1	None	ql2300.sys
elxstor	89c00000	89c94000	Wed Apr 11 11:45:07 2007 (461d0283)	0006064e	None	elxstor.sys
sisraid2	89f92000	89f9f000	Fri Apr 13 18:34:24 2007 (46200570)	0000a7df	None	sisraid2.sys
sisraid4	89f9f000	89fb4000	Fri Apr 13 19:38:55 2007 (4620148f)	0001da2c	None	sisraid4.sys
adp94xx	89a59000	89ac3000	Tue Apr 24 17:00:29 2007 (462e6fed)	00074e22	None	adp94xx.sys
adpahci	89ac3000	89b0f000	Tue May 01 13:29:26 2007 (463778f6)	0004b4e2	None	adpahci.sys
uliahci	89b90000	89bcc000	Fri May 04 12:18:25 2007 (463b5cd1)	000431ad	None	uliahci.sys
arc	89b64000	89b7a000	Thu May 24 17:31:06 2007 (4656041a)	00014413	None	arc.sys
arcsas	89b7a000	89b90000	Fri May 25 14:56:36 2007 (46573164)	000201e5	None	arcsas.sys
megasas	89cf8000	89d02000	Fri May 25 18:19:58 2007 (4657610e)	0000cad7	None	megasas.sys
vsmraid	89ddc000	89dfd000	Wed May 30 17:15:38 2007 (465de97a)	00023ebf	None	vsmraid.sys
nvraid	898a7000	898c2000	Wed Jun 06 16:34:41 2007 (46671a61)	00025d3a	None	nvraid.sys
nvstor	89a41000	89a4e000	Wed Jun 06 16:34:41 2007 (46671a61)	000103cb	None	nvstor.sys
HpqKbFiltr	8a409000	8a40d180	Mon Jun 18 18:12:03 2007 (46770333)	0000fcca	None	HpqKbFiltr.sys
PxHelp20	89ff7000	89fffde0	Wed Jun 20 18:26:00 2007 (4679a978)	00015660	None	PxHelp20.sys
spldr	8a55e000	8a566000	Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467b17dd)	0000f57b	None	spldr.sys
spsys	9de01000	9deb0000	Thu Jun 21 20:33:02 2007 (467b18be)	000aa2a6	None	spsys.sys
AmdLLD	8ee00000	8ee0f000	Fri Jun 29 15:47:32 2007 (468561d4)	0000ab68	None	AmdLLD.sys
lsi_scsi	899b2000	899cc000	Fri Jun 29 20:47:54 2007 (4685a83a)	0001dbb8	None	lsi_scsi.sys
lsi_sas	89ce0000	89cf8000	Fri Jun 29 21:01:01 2007 (4685ab4d)	0001891f	None	lsi_sas.sys
lsi_fc	89cc6000	89ce0000	Fri Jun 29 21:01:20 2007 (4685ab60)	00017bda	None	lsi_fc.sys
megasr	89d02000	89db9000	Mon Jul 02 17:50:10 2007 (46897312)	0006c24c	None	megasr.sys
HpqRemHid	8a5f6000	8a5f7c00	Wed Jul 11 11:30:21 2007 (4694f78d)	00009287	None	HpqRemHid.sys
CO_Mon	9df72000	9df79780	Wed Aug 08 17:39:53 2007 (46ba3829)	00018b9f	None	CO_Mon.sys
iastorv	898eb000	8998c000	Fri Sep 28 14:17:27 2007 (46fd4537)	00048b8b	None	iastorv.sys
xaudio	a10ea000	a10f2000	Thu Oct 18 18:36:53 2007 (4717e005)	0000e1fb	None	xaudio.sys
HSX_CNXT	8f60e000	8f6c3000	Thu Nov 01 20:46:56 2007 (472a7380)	000a55c1	None	HSX_CNXT.sys
HSXHWAZL	8f44a000	8f488000	Thu Nov 01 20:47:51 2007 (472a73b7)	00040d0b	None	HSXHWAZL.sys
HSX_DPV	8f488000	8f58b000	Thu Nov 01 20:50:39 2007 (472a745f)	000ff527	None	HSX_DPV.sys
sptd	80605000	80703000	Fri Nov 23 16:40:53 2007 (474748e5)	000b1e58	None	sptd.sys
TMPassthru	8dd64000	8dd6af80	Mon Nov 26 17:50:53 2007 (474b4dcd)	0000bf9e	None	TMPassthru.sys
HDAudBus	8a3ec000	8a3fe000	Tue Nov 27 18:18:41 2007 (474ca5d1)	00014c8b	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\hdaudbus.pdb\E6A2A53CFB804692871F1C69F6CFA3611\hdaudbus.pdb
SPBBCDrv	8fa52000	8fac2000	Wed Jan 16 22:24:17 2008 (478eca61)	00072c22	None	SPBBCDrv.sys
hal	81dbd000	81df0000	Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918a38)	0003859f	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\halmacpi.pdb\E9990686C33F4FF18CB6A56BB9741C471\halmacpi.pdb
processr	8a30f000	8a31e000	Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918a38)	0000df6a	PDB	c:\symbols\processr.pdb\481D2EB4DBD84208800CC284FF249C971\processr.pdb
Fs_Rec	8f6f1000	8f6fa000	Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918a5d)	0000e52f	PDB	c:\symbols\fs_rec.pdb\46596636E8E4464F8088F785DFFA6E791\fs_rec.pdb
cdfs	9dfe5000	9dffb000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918a62)	0001be30	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\cdfs.pdb\80274D5991E0444A929B608D6C6BA4C32\cdfs.pdb
Msfs	8f745000	8f750000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918a68)	0000f7af	PDB	c:\symbols\msfs.pdb\D46FD777108A44BC92468F056ED8D1441\msfs.pdb
Npfs	8f750000	8f75e000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:09 2008 (47918a69)	0000fc89	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\npfs.pdb\44DA9F47049247A580D3A581221143311\npfs.pdb
fltmgr	899cc000	899fe000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:10 2008 (47918a6a)	0003e3b0	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\fltMgr.pdb\111AFF71760A4B29992371BB2C39DBF41\fltMgr.pdb
mup	8a57b000	8a58a000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918a74)	0000d115	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\mup.pdb\2383AD05D3F9414EB69278AB890373CA2\mup.pdb
dfsc	8fbc8000	8fbdf000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918a74)	0001f69c	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\dfsc.pdb\FDE6FC882DB64CA5BD36C1AAE1C7408C1\dfsc.pdb
bowser	9df97000	9dfb0000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918a7a)	0001e00e	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\bowser.pdb\D2D02E9138464FEDAB924F7C19B352482\bowser.pdb
mrxsmb	a1007000	a1026000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:33 2008 (47918a81)	00028ca4	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\mrxsmb.pdb\589CA753D50543B8906D6B623CC71A622\mrxsmb.pdb
rdbss	8fac2000	8fafe000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:34 2008 (47918a82)	00039538	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\rdbss.pdb\7742D786868F409C8CB8545AFCA5AC022\rdbss.pdb
mrxsmb20	a105f000	a1077000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:35 2008 (47918a83)	00014e61	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\mrxsmb20.pdb\4074FC70AB6448C8A8F0E82B18DF2A652\mrxsmb20.pdb
mrxdav	9dfc5000	9dfe5000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:44 2008 (47918a8c)	0002a891	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\mrxdav.pdb\9D4BB1F43C2A492E82219CECD5D0501E2\mrxdav.pdb
Ntfs	8a40e000	8a51d000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:54 2008 (47918a96)	00110120	PDB	c:\symbols\ntfs.pdb\930EE4647C27429A84EDF147B1500AA62\ntfs.pdb
srvnet	9df7a000	9df97000	Sat Jan 19 00:29:11 2008 (47918aa7)	0002695c	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\srvnet.pdb\0C601646D7DB46709881FB92BB76C3BA2\srvnet.pdb
srv2	a1077000	a109e000	Sat Jan 19 00:29:14 2008 (47918aaa)	0002429c	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\srv2.pdb\626B2269CC8A47538950E93FEE8B63DE2\srv2.pdb
srv	a109e000	a10ea000	Sat Jan 19 00:29:25 2008 (47918ab5)	00052505	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\srv.pdb\81BAFE47F0A74D6FBE2794F909D31AF62\srv.pdb
luafv	8a5cb000	8a5e6000	Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918afb)	0001ee65	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\luafv.pdb\AFEFF0317CAB45B1B7D7040015E635CB2\luafv.pdb
BATTC	807e4000	807ee000	Sat Jan 19 00:32:45 2008 (47918b7d)	0000a585	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\battc.pdb\AAB15D9BBA2F4E618E490AFD37A67D631\battc.pdb
compbatt	807e1000	807e3900	Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918b7f)	0000c958	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\compbatt.pdb\0D03698D5F4F4E4C821930C8559D86201\compbatt.pdb
CmBatt	8a389000	8a38c780	Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918b7f)	000053ad	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\cmbatt.pdb\8FD6A4367BF9471186F0B11DA9018C801\cmbatt.pdb
wmiacpi	8a400000	8a409000	Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918b7f)	0000cd98	PDB	c:\symbols\wmiacpi.pdb\0388C0731DFE4D1F911E2398BC17BAA31\wmiacpi.pdb
acpi	80732000	80778000	Sat Jan 19 00:32:48 2008 (47918b80)	00041a1f	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\acpi.pdb\37C3A0B05281414D8844AFFCC6CADCC11\acpi.pdb
msisadrv	80778000	80780000	Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918b83)	0000837d	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\msisadrv.pdb\67B9863EE7EC4C459DED32800E573F301\msisadrv.pdb
isapnp	807a7000	807b6000	Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918b87)	00019565	PDB	c:\symbols\isapnp.pdb\898474C77BF545979F3542A037D26A7B1\isapnp.pdb
mssmbios	8eff3000	8effd000	Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918b87)	00015a04	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\mssmbios.pdb\DB19FFBC4CA44649BADDCC8C86C4CC101\mssmbios.pdb
pci	80780000	807a7000	Sat Jan 19 00:32:57 2008 (47918b89)	0002d136	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\pci.pdb\BD83AF4CCAFC4C65BE241F8859167C571\pci.pdb
fileinfo	805da000	805ea000	Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918be3)	0001d398	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\fileinfo.pdb\84E22230534C4E86AB8601A52ADC3ED51\fileinfo.pdb
watchdog	8edba000	8edc7000	Sat Jan 19 00:35:29 2008 (47918c21)	000177a5	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\watchdog.pdb\FA8AC09F493F48CA943F8693C1DBA4361\watchdog.pdb
Dxapi	8fa00000	8fa0a000	Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918c4c)	00005342	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\dxapi.pdb\8B2AF6438C1C4173AE6150D704AAD48E1\dxapi.pdb
ksecdd	8a009000	8a07a000	Sat Jan 19 00:41:20 2008 (47918d80)	0006e742	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\ksecdd.pdb\CE96A28CEDB8428D8A6E2CA83DD6925C1\ksecdd.pdb
msrpc	8a185000	8a1b0000	Sat Jan 19 00:48:15 2008 (47918f1f)	0002a89c	PDB	c:\symbols\msrpc.pdb\17F4E7981F8C485C86E47A5E8CDC25711\msrpc.pdb
Beep	8f701000	8f708000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918f56)	0000dc76	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\beep.pdb\0931EBB3F9D740F5AA51D1C09C29F8FE1\beep.pdb
Null	8f6fa000	8f701000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918f58)	00007edf	PDB	c:\symbols\null.pdb\009836485A434AB381786DFCD6BE789B1\null.pdb
mountmgr	8987d000	8988d000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918f59)	0001c5d3	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\mountmgr.pdb\48E578F006694A139CF69F61C96B5FEA1\mountmgr.pdb
kbdclass	8a341000	8a34c000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918f5a)	00015921	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\kbdclass.pdb\C9EE706904B741E99931496322A4DB621\kbdclass.pdb
mouclass	8a37e000	8a389000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918f5a)	00008e20	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\mouclass.pdb\0F6A4852A4F44F0F98B41C27E609F3241\mouclass.pdb
i8042prt	8a32e000	8a341000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918f5d)	0000ed4c	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\i8042prt.pdb\55F01D81D3474F07BAA0F8BD6A491F5F2\i8042prt.pdb
kbdhid	8dd78000	8dd81000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918f5d)	0001342d	PDB	c:\symbols\kbdhid.pdb\E4F05DB6D3D94C3D828EA4F6191B7A8B1\kbdhid.pdb
swenum	8eff1000	8eff2380	Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918f60)	0000b837	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\swenum.pdb\6044A43AF8D94AB18AF651851F06B4B61\swenum.pdb
ks	8ef96000	8efc0000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:21 2008 (47918f61)	000341cd	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\ks.pdb\AE28F1C4C85146059F53180BA4B7A6D72\ks.pdb
CLASSPNP	898c2000	898e3000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:36 2008 (47918f70)	00025cca	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\classpnp.pdb\FD67F90F9ED44BE88C768B023EA531982\classpnp.pdb
PCIIDEX	89852000	89860000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918f74)	0000fb03	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\pciidex.pdb\6F3F4065B45248BC9C2895D8F2D440FB1\pciidex.pdb
atapi	8998c000	89994000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918f74)	00013b1e	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\atapi.pdb\BE16BB186D644A32B579D1884249A7FE1\atapi.pdb
ataport	89994000	899b2000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918f74)	0001b595	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\ataport.pdb\659860B0EDC048E1A5B82C1B51479EE31\ataport.pdb
dump_dumpata	8fbec000	8fbf7000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918f74)	0001079d	PDB	c:\symbols\dumpata.pdb\15F33E9E490540BA8ECABC71645CD2051\dumpata.pdb
dump_atapi	8fbf7000	8fbff000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918f74)	00013b1e	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\atapi.pdb\BE16BB186D644A32B579D1884249A7FE1\atapi.pdb
aliide	89867000	8986e000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:41 2008 (47918f75)	0000c5a7	None	aliide.sys
intelide	8984b000	89852000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918f76)	00007048	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\intelide.pdb\E7411B308A00430B8CC23A86A07C0D9D1\intelide.pdb
pciide	89860000	89867000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918f76)	000119bc	PDB	c:\symbols\pciide.pdb\E6E817AEE120482B9D9611B1FBA1CCC61\pciide.pdb
amdide	8986e000	89875000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918f76)	00011c38	None	amdide.sys
cmdide	89875000	8987d000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918f76)	0001035f	None	cmdide.sys
viaide	898e3000	898eb000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918f77)	00010c5e	None	viaide.sys
msahci	89dc4000	89dce000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918f77)	0000bbc2	PDB	c:\symbols\msahci.pdb\52B8CD43D6834D76B65B5E4826C304CC1\msahci.pdb
crashdmp	8fbdf000	8fbec000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918f77)	000163b7	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\crashdmp.pdb\5FCE066C384340CA92D1D73BC5DF649F1\crashdmp.pdb
SCSIPORT	8070c000	80732000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:44 2008 (47918f78)	00026de7	PDB	c:\symbols\scsiport.pdb\B40EFEA3AF4C42DCB1A4A29FF6CF3D852\scsiport.pdb
i2omp	89c94000	89c9e000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:44 2008 (47918f78)	0001570f	PDB	c:\symbols\i2omp.pdb\9885A8A98AE74A2DA07E15FC4E6348791\i2omp.pdb
disk	8a5b1000	8a5c2000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:47 2008 (47918f7b)	000150aa	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\disk.pdb\67E3BE599CEF4C09BA5507664AD5CDA51\disk.pdb
storport	89a00000	89a41000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:49 2008 (47918f7d)	000216f8	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\storport.pdb\B3CDDBDB539F4DB7858AFC0F20C9570A2\storport.pdb
cdrom	8dc0e000	8dc26000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:50 2008 (47918f7e)	000113b7	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\cdrom.pdb\3770B8E115DC4FC4A1F28A103B6E33FE2\cdrom.pdb
volmgr	807ee000	807fd000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918f7f)	000153dd	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\volmgr.pdb\D7E424D5618F49E4A09BAD72E46C5EC81\volmgr.pdb
partmgr	807d2000	807e1000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:54 2008 (47918f82)	00012552	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\partmgr.pdb\7E9E786F0F7B4D1385B3A8DEA2FFDD922\partmgr.pdb
volmgrx	89801000	8984b000	Sat Jan 19 00:50:00 2008 (47918f88)	00049865	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\volmgrx.pdb\98F70B34E44442E7874115A4774D76E11\volmgrx.pdb
volsnap	8a525000	8a55e000	Sat Jan 19 00:50:10 2008 (47918f92)	00042279	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\volsnap.pdb\325B4D3CF7594ED48D4F1124D513EC791\volsnap.pdb
crcdisk	8a5c2000	8a5cb000	Sat Jan 19 00:50:29 2008 (47918fa5)	00015676	PDB	c:\symbols\crcdisk.pdb\DDE7628E7F724A2AB61358D80B091C441\crcdisk.pdb
mpio	807b6000	807d2000	Sat Jan 19 00:50:40 2008 (47918fb0)	0001cbd1	PDB	c:\symbols\mpio.pdb\6DDA979E25CF4C2299AF5FF063B1364C1\mpio.pdb
msiscsi	8ef02000	8ef30000	Sat Jan 19 00:50:44 2008 (47918fb4)	0002e440	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\msiscsi.pdb\373148B9CD6C437B8489B304BF60ABD72\msiscsi.pdb
msdsm	8988d000	898a7000	Sat Jan 19 00:50:46 2008 (47918fb6)	000209fc	PDB	c:\symbols\msdsm.pdb\AB946A9FE9874EEABAC23F7A39979D021\msdsm.pdb
ecache	8a58a000	8a5b1000	Sat Jan 19 00:50:47 2008 (47918fb7)	0002bf07	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\ecache.pdb\9435C63CF684452B8E175ECD6EBEEB501\ecache.pdb
vga	8f708000	8f714000	Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)	000080ad	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\vga.pdb\1F1A784B3A81495EB77274244D2EF4421\vga.pdb
VIDEOPRT	8f714000	8f735000	Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900a)	0001c348	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\videoprt.pdb\9C44408FEC47499C892B88B2172B748C2\videoprt.pdb
wd	8a51d000	8a525000	Sat Jan 19 00:52:18 2008 (47919012)	0000cc9d	PDB	c:\symbols\wd.pdb\895B401C7A5D44FCA2114595902ADD001\wd.pdb
WDFLDR	805cd000	805da000	Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)	00014b62	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\wdfldr.pdb\43C2BA1CD34C49D6BA4C5DDF7582AFDE1\wdfldr.pdb
monitor	8f400000	8f40f000	Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)	0000cb18	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\monitor.pdb\D67C208D45094C7E9825D316785FD1A41\monitor.pdb
Wdf01000	80551000	805cd000	Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)	000831d4	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\Wdf01000.pdb\0E5C347DFB5A4B1DB1606D336048C5D11\Wdf01000.pdb
WMILIB	80703000	8070c000	Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)	0000b6f9	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\wmilib.pdb\02BF920AE2B4452D9A8D4256B9CE4A121\wmilib.pdb
USBD	8a37c000	8a37d700	Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904d)	000024b0	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\usbd.pdb\A2139BF7858648E4BC73C9DE81A218161\usbd.pdb
portcls	8ef44000	8ef71000	Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904d)	00035b78	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\portcls.pdb\FFE5E14B5A5E4F68B0A5E5355A3AC9BC2\portcls.pdb
usbohci	8a395000	8a39f000	Sat Jan 19 00:53:21 2008 (47919051)	0000e99c	PDB	c:\symbols\usbohci.pdb\82587B5D32A646E18B47FE4E097E00DF1\usbohci.pdb
usbehci	8a3dd000	8a3ec000	Sat Jan 19 00:53:21 2008 (47919051)	00015760	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\usbehci.pdb\6072AA05A62B4CA3BC7A158C286825741\usbehci.pdb
USBPORT	8a39f000	8a3dd000	Sat Jan 19 00:53:23 2008 (47919053)	00040962	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\usbport.pdb\841B5532765544ED9561E1BCA32BF22C2\usbport.pdb
umbus	8dd6b000	8dd78000	Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)	0000e69b	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\UmBus.pdb\866AA8319E264A87B4CA325D19EFB6171\UmBus.pdb
usbhub	8dd81000	8ddb5000	Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)	00039fee	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\usbhub.pdb\D183443816864A0399C1A3BB1CB252402\usbhub.pdb
mpsdrv	9dfb0000	9dfc5000	Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190a5)	0001d27c	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\mpsdrv.pdb\0EA248BC26C1488088E9453D44BEB85A1\mpsdrv.pdb
lltdio	9deb0000	9dec0000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190b7)	0000f753	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\lltdio.pdb\2B109CE25AF84B04B53669D15D10F4851\lltdio.pdb
rspndr	9def4000	9df07000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190b7)	0000f1c9	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\rspndr.pdb\02EBF35EFEC245C5AF6008701D1DC6051\rspndr.pdb
HTTP	9df07000	9df72000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190c9)	0006d7c5	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\http.pdb\6BCB1337AA7947F098946B5852AE4C742\http.pdb
smb	8f58b000	8f59f000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:27 2008 (479190cf)	000177b9	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\smb.pdb\E537B8328D1449D5BF4D4049791A28C01\smb.pdb
netbt	8ddc6000	8ddf8000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:33 2008 (479190d5)	0003bbf8	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\netbt.pdb\33CE0EC801064EBC9F7044C1803FDF6D2\netbt.pdb
ndisuio	9deea000	9def4000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190dc)	00008cc7	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\ndisuio.pdb\ACDC320F9CD14CA2889953DE56D89C041\ndisuio.pdb
fwpkclnt	8a2f4000	8a30f000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:44 2008 (479190e0)	000190be	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\fwpkclnt.pdb\7AE2B4B359F4466A8D37CF851ED318E11\fwpkclnt.pdb
netbios	8f600000	8f60e000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190e1)	0001677a	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\netbios.pdb\4E6A497E4C4D4F80A490E04AA444811B1\netbios.pdb
nsiproxy	8fafe000	8fb08000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190e6)	0000acfb	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\nsiproxy.pdb\8BC55F631826485E8F2735FBA75719291\nsiproxy.pdb
ndis	8a07a000	8a185000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:51 2008 (479190e7)	00089a52	PDB	c:\symbols\ndis.pdb\947C8C18A0F442728CB705CAC996759B2\ndis.pdb
tdx	8f767000	8f77d000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:58 2008 (479190ee)	0001391f	PDB	c:\symbols\tdx.pdb\CFB0726BF9864FDDA4B793D5E641E5531\tdx.pdb
tcpipreg	a11ee000	a11fa000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:07 2008 (479190f7)	00009c31	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\tcpipreg.pdb\F208CF72A7CC4AF490B5B8039AFE2BA31\tcpipreg.pdb
NETIO	8a1b0000	8a1ea000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:19 2008 (47919103)	0003e372	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\netio.pdb\62B912366AA04F3F83DF85AE067191D82\netio.pdb
ndistapi	8efd7000	8efe2000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)	0000945a	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\ndistapi.pdb\A4F1DC1429F140488A22B03F7835C7301\ndistapi.pdb
NDProxy	8ddb5000	8ddc6000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910c)	00015341	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\ndproxy.pdb\0DB22F0BAF804A64BAA5BA78F6FD5AFD1\ndproxy.pdb
wanarp	8a1ea000	8a1fd000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910f)	00011f6b	PDB	c:\symbols\wanarp.pdb\F87D0AD0018647F2838844672D839D411\wanarp.pdb
rasacd	8f75e000	8f767000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910f)	00005e0b	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\rasacd.pdb\3E852D81E0A5485792A55E1CC8F1DAF21\rasacd.pdb
ndiswan	8edc7000	8edea000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:32 2008 (47919110)	0001e658	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\ndiswan.pdb\C4B3D15CFB094957A96BB4DDB8FAFF602\ndiswan.pdb
rasl2tp	8efc0000	8efd7000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)	0001580f	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\rasl2tp.pdb\EB93D7B0AC9B46AA8A635027DBF369962\rasl2tp.pdb
raspppoe	8efe2000	8eff1000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)	0000c2b9	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\raspppoe.pdb\1BCE2D59C27448DB8F9E8C9A153FE90B1\raspppoe.pdb
raspptp	8edea000	8edfe000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)	00015d93	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\raspptp.pdb\991FEE1F8CA64643A8CC1AB67765E49F2\raspptp.pdb
rassstp	8dd26000	8dd3b000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:43 2008 (4791911b)	0001eee7	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\rassstp.pdb\875AFDCAA81D435FBBC166D308F168BA1\rassstp.pdb
afd	8f59f000	8f5e7000	Sat Jan 19 00:57:00 2008 (4791912c)	0004a925	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\afd.pdb\7F1FAF0F8EA44BD8AAA9574367F26F892\afd.pdb
TDI	8ef30000	8ef3b000	Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)	00006f68	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\tdi.pdb\7090782D0F02480AABE42EF762931AAD1\tdi.pdb
modem	8f6c3000	8f6d0000	Sat Jan 19 00:57:16 2008 (4791913c)	00009911	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\modem.pdb\B538B3046E014BB49CA0DA8CC1078CC81\modem.pdb
termdd	8dd3b000	8dd4b000	Sat Jan 19 01:01:06 2008 (47919222)	0000da2f	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\termdd.pdb\12DFED320BDC4B61B5E41E33966DB2971\termdd.pdb
RDPCDD	8f735000	8f73d000	Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)	000108b3	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\RDPCDD.pdb\07E9D09A65164468885373CC9F70D0D01\RDPCDD.pdb
rdpencdd	8f73d000	8f745000	Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)	0000bf16	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\RDPENCDD.pdb\939D81C58FB5470A94214777C5CC23011\RDPENCDD.pdb
drmk	8ef71000	8ef96000	Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919e4e)	0002c1c6	None	drmk.sys
BOOTVID	80428000	80430000	Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791a653)	00006de9	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\bootvid.pdb\2F578209943C4E3DB1407F6143E483661\bootvid.pdb
PSHED	80417000	80428000	Sat Jan 19 02:31:21 2008 (4791a749)	00013a4a	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\pshed.pdb\972B675A47DF4F639E3066B8DE9F63F71\pshed.pdb
kdcom	8040f000	80417000	Sat Jan 19 02:31:53 2008 (4791a769)	000103e9	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\kdcom.pdb\60CCDB36D40243EC971CFFA9287A8E141\kdcom.pdb
SRTSP	b1600000	b1649000	Mon Jan 21 23:58:54 2008 (4795780e)	00052c34	None	SRTSP.SYS
SRTSPX	8fa48000	8fa51080	Tue Jan 22 00:00:19 2008 (47957863)	0000b7f2	None	SRTSPX.SYS
nvmfdx32	8dc29000	8dd25e00	Tue Jan 29 14:38:28 2008 (479f80b4)	00105e71	None	nvmfdx32.sys
CI	80471000	80551000	Fri Feb 22 00:00:56 2008 (47be5708)	0009d7cf	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\ci.pdb\0E57B2363853470EA56C3DCF268E34BE1\ci.pdb
CLFS	80430000	80471000	Fri Mar 07 20:44:18 2008 (47d1ef72)	00046d55	PDB	c:\symbols\clfs.pdb\BE5868B0B33147D886B513979807146C1\clfs.pdb
pacer	8f5e7000	8f5fd000	Fri Apr 04 21:21:42 2008 (47f6d426)	00016c8b	PDB	c:\symbols\pacer.pdb\0AC27E0ED2534FEE962FEF01D300B20C1\pacer.pdb
GEARAspiWDM	8dc26000	8dc28700	Tue Apr 08 15:15:38 2008 (47fbc45a)	00006ff6	None	GEARAspiWDM.sys
HIDPARSE	8a5f8000	8a5fe480	Wed Apr 16 22:32:59 2008 (4806b6db)	0001474b	None	HIDPARSE.SYS
HIDCLASS	8a31e000	8a32e000	Wed Apr 16 22:33:00 2008 (4806b6dc)	00016dcd	None	HIDCLASS.SYS
SynTP	8a34c000	8a37b080	Thu Apr 17 20:15:05 2008 (4807e809)	0003679d	None	SynTP.sys
nvsmu	8a38d000	8a395000	Fri Apr 25 01:51:45 2008 (48117171)	000110e2	None	nvsmu.sys
nt	81a04000	81dbd000	Sat Apr 26 01:28:17 2008 (4812bd71)	003772a9	PDB	c:\symbols\ntkrpamp.pdb\BA057DABC623462B9EF1D336E0F6BDAD2\ntkrpamp.pdb
tcpip	8a20d000	8a2f4000	Sat Apr 26 02:00:17 2008 (4812c4f1)	000dd017	PDB	c:\symbols\tcpip.pdb\650023F88CBA4624BBB440967FD6F1DC2\tcpip.pdb
athr	8ee0f000	8eef3000	Sun Apr 27 14:07:41 2008 (4814c0ed)	000e2556	None	athr.sys
nvhda32v	8f6d0000	8f6de000	Mon Apr 28 20:02:17 2008 (48166589)	00018aff	None	nvhda32v.sys
nvlddmkm	8e600000	8ed1a080	Sat May 03 01:42:10 2008 (481bfb32)	0071d080	None	nvlddmkm.sys
mrxsmb10	a1026000	a105f000	Thu May 08 15:21:54 2008 (482352d2)	00042ebc	PDB	c:\symbols\mrxsmb10.pdb\9EE2FBD69123465BBE2D13A30D221BA42\mrxsmb10.pdb
nwifi	9dec0000	9deea000	Mon May 19 22:07:27 2008 (4832325f)	0002494b	PDB	c:\symbols\nwifi.pdb\6677F6BDF3044250939F707A644ACAA21\nwifi.pdb
SYMEVENT	8f7a9000	8f7ce000	Wed May 28 20:31:56 2008 (483df97c)	000280a6	None	SYMEVENT.SYS
SYMTDI	8f77d000	8f7a8580	Wed Jun 04 20:43:34 2008 (484736b6)	00031626	None	SYMTDI.SYS
SYMDNS	8f7d2000	8f7d3b00	Wed Jun 04 20:43:36 2008 (484736b8)	00011679	None	SYMDNS.SYS
SYMFW	8f7e1000	8f7f6e80	Wed Jun 04 20:43:56 2008 (484736cc)	0001852f	None	SYMFW.SYS
SYMREDRV	8f7ce000	8f7d1d00	Wed Jun 04 20:44:07 2008 (484736d7)	0000b0d0	None	SYMREDRV.SYS
SYMNDISV	8f7d4000	8f7e1000	Wed Jun 04 20:46:00 2008 (48473748)	00015995	None	SYMNDISV.SYS
SymIMv	8f7f7000	8f800000	Wed Jun 04 20:46:26 2008 (48473762)	00012251	None	SymIMv.sys
CHDRT32	8f40f000	8f44a000	Thu Jun 05 19:58:38 2008 (48487dae)	00045102	None	CHDRT32.sys
RTSTOR	8f6de000	8f6f1000	Mon Jun 23 05:44:52 2008 (485f7094)	00017675	None	RTSTOR.SYS
lmvac	8ef3b000	8ef44000	Mon Jun 30 11:48:30 2008 (4869004e)	0000e2ba	None	lmvac.sys
mcdbus	8dd4b000	8dd63b00	Sun Jul 13 09:10:43 2008 (4879fed3)	000240c6	None	mcdbus.sys
dxgkrnl	8ed1b000	8edba000	Fri Aug 01 21:01:19 2008 (4893b1df)	000a0900	PDB	c:\symbols\dxgkrnl.pdb\7B25EB514E924D8298CFA7BDDC4D8D8C2\dxgkrnl.pdb
NAVEX15	b1649000	b171ca20	Thu Aug 14 23:10:42 2008 (48a4f3b2)	000d9e67	None	NAVEX15.SYS
NAVENG	b171d000	b17311e0	Fri Aug 15 00:00:26 2008 (48a4ff5a)	00021046	None	NAVENG.SYS
eeCtrl	8fb4e000	8fbac000	Thu Aug 28 13:06:09 2008 (48b6db01)	0005c09a	None	eeCtrl.sys
EraserUtilRebootDrv	8fbac000	8fbc8000	Thu Aug 28 13:06:09 2008 (48b6db01)	0001e819	None	EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys
IDSvix86	8fb08000	8fb4e000	Wed Sep 03 16:42:10 2008 (48bef6a2)	0004c82d	None	IDSvix86.sys
```

.

*Loaded drivers sorted by driver name*:

```
<Unloaded>	a10ea000	a1102000	Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969 (00000000)	00000000	None	\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.sys
<Unloaded>	8a5cb000	8a5d8000	Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969 (00000000)	00000000	None	\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
<Unloaded>	8a5d8000	8a5e3000	Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969 (00000000)	00000000	None	dump_ataport
<Unloaded>	8a5e3000	8a5eb000	Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969 (00000000)	00000000	None	dump_atapi.s
<Unloaded>	8a5eb000	8a5f6000	Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969 (00000000)	00000000	None	tunnel.sys
acpi	80732000	80778000	Sat Jan 19 00:32:48 2008 (47918b80)	00041a1f	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\acpi.pdb\37C3A0B05281414D8844AFFCC6CADCC11\acpi.pdb
adp94xx	89a59000	89ac3000	Tue Apr 24 17:00:29 2007 (462e6fed)	00074e22	None	adp94xx.sys
adpahci	89ac3000	89b0f000	Tue May 01 13:29:26 2007 (463778f6)	0004b4e2	None	adpahci.sys
adpu160m	89b0f000	89b2a000	Wed Feb 21 13:04:35 2007 (45dc89b3)	00018f7a	None	adpu160m.sys
adpu320	89b2a000	89b50000	Tue Feb 27 19:03:08 2007 (45e4c6bc)	00025895	None	adpu320.sys
afd	8f59f000	8f5e7000	Sat Jan 19 00:57:00 2008 (4791912c)	0004a925	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\afd.pdb\7F1FAF0F8EA44BD8AAA9574367F26F892\afd.pdb
aliide	89867000	8986e000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:41 2008 (47918f75)	0000c5a7	None	aliide.sys
amdide	8986e000	89875000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918f76)	00011c38	None	amdide.sys
AmdLLD	8ee00000	8ee0f000	Fri Jun 29 15:47:32 2007 (468561d4)	0000ab68	None	AmdLLD.sys
arc	89b64000	89b7a000	Thu May 24 17:31:06 2007 (4656041a)	00014413	None	arc.sys
arcsas	89b7a000	89b90000	Fri May 25 14:56:36 2007 (46573164)	000201e5	None	arcsas.sys
atapi	8998c000	89994000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918f74)	00013b1e	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\atapi.pdb\BE16BB186D644A32B579D1884249A7FE1\atapi.pdb
ataport	89994000	899b2000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918f74)	0001b595	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\ataport.pdb\659860B0EDC048E1A5B82C1B51479EE31\ataport.pdb
athr	8ee0f000	8eef3000	Sun Apr 27 14:07:41 2008 (4814c0ed)	000e2556	None	athr.sys
BATTC	807e4000	807ee000	Sat Jan 19 00:32:45 2008 (47918b7d)	0000a585	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\battc.pdb\AAB15D9BBA2F4E618E490AFD37A67D631\battc.pdb
Beep	8f701000	8f708000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918f56)	0000dc76	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\beep.pdb\0931EBB3F9D740F5AA51D1C09C29F8FE1\beep.pdb
BOOTVID	80428000	80430000	Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791a653)	00006de9	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\bootvid.pdb\2F578209943C4E3DB1407F6143E483661\bootvid.pdb
bowser	9df97000	9dfb0000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918a7a)	0001e00e	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\bowser.pdb\D2D02E9138464FEDAB924F7C19B352482\bowser.pdb
cdd	98f30000	98f3e000	Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969 (00000000)	00000000	None	cdd.dll
cdfs	9dfe5000	9dffb000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918a62)	0001be30	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\cdfs.pdb\80274D5991E0444A929B608D6C6BA4C32\cdfs.pdb
cdrom	8dc0e000	8dc26000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:50 2008 (47918f7e)	000113b7	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\cdrom.pdb\3770B8E115DC4FC4A1F28A103B6E33FE2\cdrom.pdb
CHDRT32	8f40f000	8f44a000	Thu Jun 05 19:58:38 2008 (48487dae)	00045102	None	CHDRT32.sys
CI	80471000	80551000	Fri Feb 22 00:00:56 2008 (47be5708)	0009d7cf	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\ci.pdb\0E57B2363853470EA56C3DCF268E34BE1\ci.pdb
CLASSPNP	898c2000	898e3000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:36 2008 (47918f70)	00025cca	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\classpnp.pdb\FD67F90F9ED44BE88C768B023EA531982\classpnp.pdb
CLFS	80430000	80471000	Fri Mar 07 20:44:18 2008 (47d1ef72)	00046d55	PDB	c:\symbols\clfs.pdb\BE5868B0B33147D886B513979807146C1\clfs.pdb
CmBatt	8a389000	8a38c780	Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918b7f)	000053ad	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\cmbatt.pdb\8FD6A4367BF9471186F0B11DA9018C801\cmbatt.pdb
cmdide	89875000	8987d000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918f76)	0001035f	None	cmdide.sys
CO_Mon	9df72000	9df79780	Wed Aug 08 17:39:53 2007 (46ba3829)	00018b9f	None	CO_Mon.sys
compbatt	807e1000	807e3900	Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918b7f)	0000c958	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\compbatt.pdb\0D03698D5F4F4E4C821930C8559D86201\compbatt.pdb
crashdmp	8fbdf000	8fbec000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918f77)	000163b7	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\crashdmp.pdb\5FCE066C384340CA92D1D73BC5DF649F1\crashdmp.pdb
crcdisk	8a5c2000	8a5cb000	Sat Jan 19 00:50:29 2008 (47918fa5)	00015676	PDB	c:\symbols\crcdisk.pdb\DDE7628E7F724A2AB61358D80B091C441\crcdisk.pdb
dfsc	8fbc8000	8fbdf000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918a74)	0001f69c	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\dfsc.pdb\FDE6FC882DB64CA5BD36C1AAE1C7408C1\dfsc.pdb
disk	8a5b1000	8a5c2000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:47 2008 (47918f7b)	000150aa	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\disk.pdb\67E3BE599CEF4C09BA5507664AD5CDA51\disk.pdb
djsvs	89b50000	89b64000	Tue Apr 11 20:20:11 2006 (443c47bb)	00018fa0	None	djsvs.sys
drmk	8ef71000	8ef96000	Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919e4e)	0002c1c6	None	drmk.sys
dump_atapi	8fbf7000	8fbff000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918f74)	00013b1e	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\atapi.pdb\BE16BB186D644A32B579D1884249A7FE1\atapi.pdb
dump_dumpata	8fbec000	8fbf7000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918f74)	0001079d	PDB	c:\symbols\dumpata.pdb\15F33E9E490540BA8ECABC71645CD2051\dumpata.pdb
Dxapi	8fa00000	8fa0a000	Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918c4c)	00005342	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\dxapi.pdb\8B2AF6438C1C4173AE6150D704AAD48E1\dxapi.pdb
dxgkrnl	8ed1b000	8edba000	Fri Aug 01 21:01:19 2008 (4893b1df)	000a0900	PDB	c:\symbols\dxgkrnl.pdb\7B25EB514E924D8298CFA7BDDC4D8D8C2\dxgkrnl.pdb
ecache	8a58a000	8a5b1000	Sat Jan 19 00:50:47 2008 (47918fb7)	0002bf07	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\ecache.pdb\9435C63CF684452B8E175ECD6EBEEB501\ecache.pdb
eeCtrl	8fb4e000	8fbac000	Thu Aug 28 13:06:09 2008 (48b6db01)	0005c09a	None	eeCtrl.sys
elxstor	89c00000	89c94000	Wed Apr 11 11:45:07 2007 (461d0283)	0006064e	None	elxstor.sys
EraserUtilRebootDrv	8fbac000	8fbc8000	Thu Aug 28 13:06:09 2008 (48b6db01)	0001e819	None	EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys
fileinfo	805da000	805ea000	Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918be3)	0001d398	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\fileinfo.pdb\84E22230534C4E86AB8601A52ADC3ED51\fileinfo.pdb
fltmgr	899cc000	899fe000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:10 2008 (47918a6a)	0003e3b0	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\fltMgr.pdb\111AFF71760A4B29992371BB2C39DBF41\fltMgr.pdb
Fs_Rec	8f6f1000	8f6fa000	Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918a5d)	0000e52f	PDB	c:\symbols\fs_rec.pdb\46596636E8E4464F8088F785DFFA6E791\fs_rec.pdb
fwpkclnt	8a2f4000	8a30f000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:44 2008 (479190e0)	000190be	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\fwpkclnt.pdb\7AE2B4B359F4466A8D37CF851ED318E11\fwpkclnt.pdb
GEARAspiWDM	8dc26000	8dc28700	Tue Apr 08 15:15:38 2008 (47fbc45a)	00006ff6	None	GEARAspiWDM.sys
hal	81dbd000	81df0000	Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918a38)	0003859f	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\halmacpi.pdb\E9990686C33F4FF18CB6A56BB9741C471\halmacpi.pdb
HDAudBus	8a3ec000	8a3fe000	Tue Nov 27 18:18:41 2007 (474ca5d1)	00014c8b	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\hdaudbus.pdb\E6A2A53CFB804692871F1C69F6CFA3611\hdaudbus.pdb
HIDCLASS	8a31e000	8a32e000	Wed Apr 16 22:33:00 2008 (4806b6dc)	00016dcd	None	HIDCLASS.SYS
HIDPARSE	8a5f8000	8a5fe480	Wed Apr 16 22:32:59 2008 (4806b6db)	0001474b	None	HIDPARSE.SYS
hpcisss	89a4e000	89a59000	Fri Mar 09 14:51:35 2007 (45f1bac7)	0000fe11	None	hpcisss.sys
HpqKbFiltr	8a409000	8a40d180	Mon Jun 18 18:12:03 2007 (46770333)	0000fcca	None	HpqKbFiltr.sys
HpqRemHid	8a5f6000	8a5f7c00	Wed Jul 11 11:30:21 2007 (4694f78d)	00009287	None	HpqRemHid.sys
HSX_CNXT	8f60e000	8f6c3000	Thu Nov 01 20:46:56 2007 (472a7380)	000a55c1	None	HSX_CNXT.sys
HSX_DPV	8f488000	8f58b000	Thu Nov 01 20:50:39 2007 (472a745f)	000ff527	None	HSX_DPV.sys
HSXHWAZL	8f44a000	8f488000	Thu Nov 01 20:47:51 2007 (472a73b7)	00040d0b	None	HSXHWAZL.sys
HTTP	9df07000	9df72000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190c9)	0006d7c5	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\http.pdb\6BCB1337AA7947F098946B5852AE4C742\http.pdb
i2omp	89c94000	89c9e000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:44 2008 (47918f78)	0001570f	PDB	c:\symbols\i2omp.pdb\9885A8A98AE74A2DA07E15FC4E6348791\i2omp.pdb
i8042prt	8a32e000	8a341000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918f5d)	0000ed4c	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\i8042prt.pdb\55F01D81D3474F07BAA0F8BD6A491F5F2\i8042prt.pdb
iastorv	898eb000	8998c000	Fri Sep 28 14:17:27 2007 (46fd4537)	00048b8b	None	iastorv.sys
IDSvix86	8fb08000	8fb4e000	Wed Sep 03 16:42:10 2008 (48bef6a2)	0004c82d	None	IDSvix86.sys
iirsp	89c9e000	89cae000	Tue Dec 13 16:48:01 2005 (439f4191)	0000b8a8	None	iirsp.sys
intelide	8984b000	89852000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918f76)	00007048	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\intelide.pdb\E7411B308A00430B8CC23A86A07C0D9D1\intelide.pdb
isapnp	807a7000	807b6000	Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918b87)	00019565	PDB	c:\symbols\isapnp.pdb\898474C77BF545979F3542A037D26A7B1\isapnp.pdb
iteatapi	89cae000	89cba000	Thu Aug 10 22:11:47 2006 (44dbe763)	00012175	None	iteatapi.sys
iteraid	89cba000	89cc6000	Thu Aug 10 21:38:19 2006 (44dbdf8b)	0000ebc6	None	iteraid.sys
kbdclass	8a341000	8a34c000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918f5a)	00015921	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\kbdclass.pdb\C9EE706904B741E99931496322A4DB621\kbdclass.pdb
kbdhid	8dd78000	8dd81000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918f5d)	0001342d	PDB	c:\symbols\kbdhid.pdb\E4F05DB6D3D94C3D828EA4F6191B7A8B1\kbdhid.pdb
kdcom	8040f000	80417000	Sat Jan 19 02:31:53 2008 (4791a769)	000103e9	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\kdcom.pdb\60CCDB36D40243EC971CFFA9287A8E141\kdcom.pdb
ks	8ef96000	8efc0000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:21 2008 (47918f61)	000341cd	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\ks.pdb\AE28F1C4C85146059F53180BA4B7A6D72\ks.pdb
ksecdd	8a009000	8a07a000	Sat Jan 19 00:41:20 2008 (47918d80)	0006e742	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\ksecdd.pdb\CE96A28CEDB8428D8A6E2CA83DD6925C1\ksecdd.pdb
lltdio	9deb0000	9dec0000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190b7)	0000f753	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\lltdio.pdb\2B109CE25AF84B04B53669D15D10F4851\lltdio.pdb
lmvac	8ef3b000	8ef44000	Mon Jun 30 11:48:30 2008 (4869004e)	0000e2ba	None	lmvac.sys
lsi_fc	89cc6000	89ce0000	Fri Jun 29 21:01:20 2007 (4685ab60)	00017bda	None	lsi_fc.sys
lsi_sas	89ce0000	89cf8000	Fri Jun 29 21:01:01 2007 (4685ab4d)	0001891f	None	lsi_sas.sys
lsi_scsi	899b2000	899cc000	Fri Jun 29 20:47:54 2007 (4685a83a)	0001dbb8	None	lsi_scsi.sys
luafv	8a5cb000	8a5e6000	Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918afb)	0001ee65	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\luafv.pdb\AFEFF0317CAB45B1B7D7040015E635CB2\luafv.pdb
mcdbus	8dd4b000	8dd63b00	Sun Jul 13 09:10:43 2008 (4879fed3)	000240c6	None	mcdbus.sys
mdmxsdk	a1102000	a1105180	Mon Jun 19 17:26:59 2006 (449716a3)	0000c5ae	None	mdmxsdk.sys
megasas	89cf8000	89d02000	Fri May 25 18:19:58 2007 (4657610e)	0000cad7	None	megasas.sys
megasr	89d02000	89db9000	Mon Jul 02 17:50:10 2007 (46897312)	0006c24c	None	megasr.sys
modem	8f6c3000	8f6d0000	Sat Jan 19 00:57:16 2008 (4791913c)	00009911	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\modem.pdb\B538B3046E014BB49CA0DA8CC1078CC81\modem.pdb
monitor	8f400000	8f40f000	Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)	0000cb18	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\monitor.pdb\D67C208D45094C7E9825D316785FD1A41\monitor.pdb
mouclass	8a37e000	8a389000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918f5a)	00008e20	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\mouclass.pdb\0F6A4852A4F44F0F98B41C27E609F3241\mouclass.pdb
mountmgr	8987d000	8988d000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918f59)	0001c5d3	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\mountmgr.pdb\48E578F006694A139CF69F61C96B5FEA1\mountmgr.pdb
mpio	807b6000	807d2000	Sat Jan 19 00:50:40 2008 (47918fb0)	0001cbd1	PDB	c:\symbols\mpio.pdb\6DDA979E25CF4C2299AF5FF063B1364C1\mpio.pdb
mpsdrv	9dfb0000	9dfc5000	Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190a5)	0001d27c	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\mpsdrv.pdb\0EA248BC26C1488088E9453D44BEB85A1\mpsdrv.pdb
mraid35x	89db9000	89dc4000	Thu Sep 07 21:21:32 2006 (4500c59c)	0001015e	None	mraid35x.sys
mrxdav	9dfc5000	9dfe5000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:44 2008 (47918a8c)	0002a891	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\mrxdav.pdb\9D4BB1F43C2A492E82219CECD5D0501E2\mrxdav.pdb
mrxsmb	a1007000	a1026000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:33 2008 (47918a81)	00028ca4	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\mrxsmb.pdb\589CA753D50543B8906D6B623CC71A622\mrxsmb.pdb
mrxsmb10	a1026000	a105f000	Thu May 08 15:21:54 2008 (482352d2)	00042ebc	PDB	c:\symbols\mrxsmb10.pdb\9EE2FBD69123465BBE2D13A30D221BA42\mrxsmb10.pdb
mrxsmb20	a105f000	a1077000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:35 2008 (47918a83)	00014e61	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\mrxsmb20.pdb\4074FC70AB6448C8A8F0E82B18DF2A652\mrxsmb20.pdb
msahci	89dc4000	89dce000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918f77)	0000bbc2	PDB	c:\symbols\msahci.pdb\52B8CD43D6834D76B65B5E4826C304CC1\msahci.pdb
msdsm	8988d000	898a7000	Sat Jan 19 00:50:46 2008 (47918fb6)	000209fc	PDB	c:\symbols\msdsm.pdb\AB946A9FE9874EEABAC23F7A39979D021\msdsm.pdb
Msfs	8f745000	8f750000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918a68)	0000f7af	PDB	c:\symbols\msfs.pdb\D46FD777108A44BC92468F056ED8D1441\msfs.pdb
msisadrv	80778000	80780000	Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918b83)	0000837d	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\msisadrv.pdb\67B9863EE7EC4C459DED32800E573F301\msisadrv.pdb
msiscsi	8ef02000	8ef30000	Sat Jan 19 00:50:44 2008 (47918fb4)	0002e440	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\msiscsi.pdb\373148B9CD6C437B8489B304BF60ABD72\msiscsi.pdb
msrpc	8a185000	8a1b0000	Sat Jan 19 00:48:15 2008 (47918f1f)	0002a89c	PDB	c:\symbols\msrpc.pdb\17F4E7981F8C485C86E47A5E8CDC25711\msrpc.pdb
mssmbios	8eff3000	8effd000	Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918b87)	00015a04	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\mssmbios.pdb\DB19FFBC4CA44649BADDCC8C86C4CC101\mssmbios.pdb
mup	8a57b000	8a58a000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918a74)	0000d115	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\mup.pdb\2383AD05D3F9414EB69278AB890373CA2\mup.pdb
NAVENG	b171d000	b17311e0	Fri Aug 15 00:00:26 2008 (48a4ff5a)	00021046	None	NAVENG.SYS
NAVEX15	b1649000	b171ca20	Thu Aug 14 23:10:42 2008 (48a4f3b2)	000d9e67	None	NAVEX15.SYS
ndis	8a07a000	8a185000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:51 2008 (479190e7)	00089a52	PDB	c:\symbols\ndis.pdb\947C8C18A0F442728CB705CAC996759B2\ndis.pdb
ndistapi	8efd7000	8efe2000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)	0000945a	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\ndistapi.pdb\A4F1DC1429F140488A22B03F7835C7301\ndistapi.pdb
ndisuio	9deea000	9def4000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190dc)	00008cc7	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\ndisuio.pdb\ACDC320F9CD14CA2889953DE56D89C041\ndisuio.pdb
ndiswan	8edc7000	8edea000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:32 2008 (47919110)	0001e658	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\ndiswan.pdb\C4B3D15CFB094957A96BB4DDB8FAFF602\ndiswan.pdb
NDProxy	8ddb5000	8ddc6000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910c)	00015341	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\ndproxy.pdb\0DB22F0BAF804A64BAA5BA78F6FD5AFD1\ndproxy.pdb
netbios	8f600000	8f60e000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190e1)	0001677a	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\netbios.pdb\4E6A497E4C4D4F80A490E04AA444811B1\netbios.pdb
netbt	8ddc6000	8ddf8000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:33 2008 (479190d5)	0003bbf8	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\netbt.pdb\33CE0EC801064EBC9F7044C1803FDF6D2\netbt.pdb
NETIO	8a1b0000	8a1ea000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:19 2008 (47919103)	0003e372	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\netio.pdb\62B912366AA04F3F83DF85AE067191D82\netio.pdb
nfrd960	89dce000	89ddc000	Tue Jun 06 17:12:15 2006 (4485efaf)	0000ff4f	None	nfrd960.sys
Npfs	8f750000	8f75e000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:09 2008 (47918a69)	0000fc89	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\npfs.pdb\44DA9F47049247A580D3A581221143311\npfs.pdb
nsiproxy	8fafe000	8fb08000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190e6)	0000acfb	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\nsiproxy.pdb\8BC55F631826485E8F2735FBA75719291\nsiproxy.pdb
nt	81a04000	81dbd000	Sat Apr 26 01:28:17 2008 (4812bd71)	003772a9	PDB	c:\symbols\ntkrpamp.pdb\BA057DABC623462B9EF1D336E0F6BDAD2\ntkrpamp.pdb
Ntfs	8a40e000	8a51d000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:54 2008 (47918a96)	00110120	PDB	c:\symbols\ntfs.pdb\930EE4647C27429A84EDF147B1500AA62\ntfs.pdb
Null	8f6fa000	8f701000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918f58)	00007edf	PDB	c:\symbols\null.pdb\009836485A434AB381786DFCD6BE789B1\null.pdb
nvhda32v	8f6d0000	8f6de000	Mon Apr 28 20:02:17 2008 (48166589)	00018aff	None	nvhda32v.sys
nvlddmkm	8e600000	8ed1a080	Sat May 03 01:42:10 2008 (481bfb32)	0071d080	None	nvlddmkm.sys
nvmfdx32	8dc29000	8dd25e00	Tue Jan 29 14:38:28 2008 (479f80b4)	00105e71	None	nvmfdx32.sys
nvraid	898a7000	898c2000	Wed Jun 06 16:34:41 2007 (46671a61)	00025d3a	None	nvraid.sys
nvsmu	8a38d000	8a395000	Fri Apr 25 01:51:45 2008 (48117171)	000110e2	None	nvsmu.sys
nvstor	89a41000	89a4e000	Wed Jun 06 16:34:41 2007 (46671a61)	000103cb	None	nvstor.sys
nwifi	9dec0000	9deea000	Mon May 19 22:07:27 2008 (4832325f)	0002494b	PDB	c:\symbols\nwifi.pdb\6677F6BDF3044250939F707A644ACAA21\nwifi.pdb
pacer	8f5e7000	8f5fd000	Fri Apr 04 21:21:42 2008 (47f6d426)	00016c8b	PDB	c:\symbols\pacer.pdb\0AC27E0ED2534FEE962FEF01D300B20C1\pacer.pdb
partmgr	807d2000	807e1000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:54 2008 (47918f82)	00012552	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\partmgr.pdb\7E9E786F0F7B4D1385B3A8DEA2FFDD922\partmgr.pdb
pci	80780000	807a7000	Sat Jan 19 00:32:57 2008 (47918b89)	0002d136	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\pci.pdb\BD83AF4CCAFC4C65BE241F8859167C571\pci.pdb
pciide	89860000	89867000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918f76)	000119bc	PDB	c:\symbols\pciide.pdb\E6E817AEE120482B9D9611B1FBA1CCC61\pciide.pdb
PCIIDEX	89852000	89860000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918f74)	0000fb03	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\pciidex.pdb\6F3F4065B45248BC9C2895D8F2D440FB1\pciidex.pdb
peauth	a1106000	a11e4000	Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453c8384)	000dbd03	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\peauth.pdb\D56829EF703E42D2BCDD8F3C58FBF5532\peauth.pdb
portcls	8ef44000	8ef71000	Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904d)	00035b78	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\portcls.pdb\FFE5E14B5A5E4F68B0A5E5355A3AC9BC2\portcls.pdb
processr	8a30f000	8a31e000	Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918a38)	0000df6a	PDB	c:\symbols\processr.pdb\481D2EB4DBD84208800CC284FF249C971\processr.pdb
PSHED	80417000	80428000	Sat Jan 19 02:31:21 2008 (4791a749)	00013a4a	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\pshed.pdb\972B675A47DF4F639E3066B8DE9F63F71\pshed.pdb
PxHelp20	89ff7000	89fffde0	Wed Jun 20 18:26:00 2007 (4679a978)	00015660	None	PxHelp20.sys
ql2300	89e05000	89f3d000	Fri Mar 09 18:13:05 2007 (45f1ea01)	0011e0b1	None	ql2300.sys
ql40xx	89f3d000	89f92000	Thu Jul 06 15:38:16 2006 (44ad66a8)	00028b17	None	ql40xx.sys
rasacd	8f75e000	8f767000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910f)	00005e0b	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\rasacd.pdb\3E852D81E0A5485792A55E1CC8F1DAF21\rasacd.pdb
rasl2tp	8efc0000	8efd7000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)	0001580f	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\rasl2tp.pdb\EB93D7B0AC9B46AA8A635027DBF369962\rasl2tp.pdb
raspppoe	8efe2000	8eff1000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)	0000c2b9	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\raspppoe.pdb\1BCE2D59C27448DB8F9E8C9A153FE90B1\raspppoe.pdb
raspptp	8edea000	8edfe000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)	00015d93	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\raspptp.pdb\991FEE1F8CA64643A8CC1AB67765E49F2\raspptp.pdb
rassstp	8dd26000	8dd3b000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:43 2008 (4791911b)	0001eee7	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\rassstp.pdb\875AFDCAA81D435FBBC166D308F168BA1\rassstp.pdb
rdbss	8fac2000	8fafe000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:34 2008 (47918a82)	00039538	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\rdbss.pdb\7742D786868F409C8CB8545AFCA5AC022\rdbss.pdb
RDPCDD	8f735000	8f73d000	Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)	000108b3	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\RDPCDD.pdb\07E9D09A65164468885373CC9F70D0D01\RDPCDD.pdb
rdpencdd	8f73d000	8f745000	Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)	0000bf16	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\RDPENCDD.pdb\939D81C58FB5470A94214777C5CC23011\RDPENCDD.pdb
rspndr	9def4000	9df07000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190b7)	0000f1c9	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\rspndr.pdb\02EBF35EFEC245C5AF6008701D1DC6051\rspndr.pdb
RTSTOR	8f6de000	8f6f1000	Mon Jun 23 05:44:52 2008 (485f7094)	00017675	None	RTSTOR.SYS
sbp2port	8a566000	8a57b000	Thu Nov 02 04:51:44 2006 (4549b1a0)	00013564	PDB	c:\symbols\sbp2port.pdb\A6FC9CA887884EA592F6E665623930DF1\sbp2port.pdb
SCSIPORT	8070c000	80732000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:44 2008 (47918f78)	00026de7	PDB	c:\symbols\scsiport.pdb\B40EFEA3AF4C42DCB1A4A29FF6CF3D852\scsiport.pdb
secdrv	a11e4000	a11ee000	Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)	0000f9e8	None	secdrv.SYS
sisraid2	89f92000	89f9f000	Fri Apr 13 18:34:24 2007 (46200570)	0000a7df	None	sisraid2.sys
sisraid4	89f9f000	89fb4000	Fri Apr 13 19:38:55 2007 (4620148f)	0001da2c	None	sisraid4.sys
smb	8f58b000	8f59f000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:27 2008 (479190cf)	000177b9	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\smb.pdb\E537B8328D1449D5BF4D4049791A28C01\smb.pdb
SPBBCDrv	8fa52000	8fac2000	Wed Jan 16 22:24:17 2008 (478eca61)	00072c22	None	SPBBCDrv.sys
spldr	8a55e000	8a566000	Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467b17dd)	0000f57b	None	spldr.sys
spsys	9de01000	9deb0000	Thu Jun 21 20:33:02 2007 (467b18be)	000aa2a6	None	spsys.sys
sptd	80605000	80703000	Fri Nov 23 16:40:53 2007 (474748e5)	000b1e58	None	sptd.sys
SRTSP	b1600000	b1649000	Mon Jan 21 23:58:54 2008 (4795780e)	00052c34	None	SRTSP.SYS
SRTSPX	8fa48000	8fa51080	Tue Jan 22 00:00:19 2008 (47957863)	0000b7f2	None	SRTSPX.SYS
srv	a109e000	a10ea000	Sat Jan 19 00:29:25 2008 (47918ab5)	00052505	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\srv.pdb\81BAFE47F0A74D6FBE2794F909D31AF62\srv.pdb
srv2	a1077000	a109e000	Sat Jan 19 00:29:14 2008 (47918aaa)	0002429c	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\srv2.pdb\626B2269CC8A47538950E93FEE8B63DE2\srv2.pdb
srvnet	9df7a000	9df97000	Sat Jan 19 00:29:11 2008 (47918aa7)	0002695c	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\srvnet.pdb\0C601646D7DB46709881FB92BB76C3BA2\srvnet.pdb
storport	89a00000	89a41000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:49 2008 (47918f7d)	000216f8	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\storport.pdb\B3CDDBDB539F4DB7858AFC0F20C9570A2\storport.pdb
swenum	8eff1000	8eff2380	Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918f60)	0000b837	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\swenum.pdb\6044A43AF8D94AB18AF651851F06B4B61\swenum.pdb
sym_hi	89fc0000	89fcb000	Fri Nov 11 16:07:07 2005 (437507fb)	0000c306	None	sym_hi.sys
sym_u3	89fcb000	89fd6000	Thu Oct 20 20:12:49 2005 (43583281)	000093cc	None	sym_u3.sys
symc8xx	89fb4000	89fc0000	Fri Nov 11 17:45:56 2005 (43751f24)	00015687	None	symc8xx.sys
SYMDNS	8f7d2000	8f7d3b00	Wed Jun 04 20:43:36 2008 (484736b8)	00011679	None	SYMDNS.SYS
SYMEVENT	8f7a9000	8f7ce000	Wed May 28 20:31:56 2008 (483df97c)	000280a6	None	SYMEVENT.SYS
SYMFW	8f7e1000	8f7f6e80	Wed Jun 04 20:43:56 2008 (484736cc)	0001852f	None	SYMFW.SYS
SymIMv	8f7f7000	8f800000	Wed Jun 04 20:46:26 2008 (48473762)	00012251	None	SymIMv.sys
SYMNDISV	8f7d4000	8f7e1000	Wed Jun 04 20:46:00 2008 (48473748)	00015995	None	SYMNDISV.SYS
SYMREDRV	8f7ce000	8f7d1d00	Wed Jun 04 20:44:07 2008 (484736d7)	0000b0d0	None	SYMREDRV.SYS
SYMTDI	8f77d000	8f7a8580	Wed Jun 04 20:43:34 2008 (484736b6)	00031626	None	SYMTDI.SYS
SynTP	8a34c000	8a37b080	Thu Apr 17 20:15:05 2008 (4807e809)	0003679d	None	SynTP.sys
tcpip	8a20d000	8a2f4000	Sat Apr 26 02:00:17 2008 (4812c4f1)	000dd017	PDB	c:\symbols\tcpip.pdb\650023F88CBA4624BBB440967FD6F1DC2\tcpip.pdb
tcpipreg	a11ee000	a11fa000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:07 2008 (479190f7)	00009c31	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\tcpipreg.pdb\F208CF72A7CC4AF490B5B8039AFE2BA31\tcpipreg.pdb
TDI	8ef30000	8ef3b000	Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)	00006f68	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\tdi.pdb\7090782D0F02480AABE42EF762931AAD1\tdi.pdb
tdx	8f767000	8f77d000	Sat Jan 19 00:55:58 2008 (479190ee)	0001391f	PDB	c:\symbols\tdx.pdb\CFB0726BF9864FDDA4B793D5E641E5531\tdx.pdb
termdd	8dd3b000	8dd4b000	Sat Jan 19 01:01:06 2008 (47919222)	0000da2f	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\termdd.pdb\12DFED320BDC4B61B5E41E33966DB2971\termdd.pdb
TMPassthru	8dd64000	8dd6af80	Mon Nov 26 17:50:53 2007 (474b4dcd)	0000bf9e	None	TMPassthru.sys
TSDDD	98f10000	98f19000	Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969 (00000000)	00000000	None	TSDDD.dll
uliahci	89b90000	89bcc000	Fri May 04 12:18:25 2007 (463b5cd1)	000431ad	None	uliahci.sys
ulsata	89fd6000	89ff7000	Tue Sep 19 20:02:59 2006 (45108533)	000267d9	None	ulsata.sys
ulsata2	89bcc000	89bf8000	Tue Sep 19 20:18:47 2006 (451088e7)	000257f5	None	ulsata2.sys
umbus	8dd6b000	8dd78000	Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)	0000e69b	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\UmBus.pdb\866AA8319E264A87B4CA325D19EFB6171\UmBus.pdb
USBD	8a37c000	8a37d700	Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904d)	000024b0	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\usbd.pdb\A2139BF7858648E4BC73C9DE81A218161\usbd.pdb
usbehci	8a3dd000	8a3ec000	Sat Jan 19 00:53:21 2008 (47919051)	00015760	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\usbehci.pdb\6072AA05A62B4CA3BC7A158C286825741\usbehci.pdb
usbhub	8dd81000	8ddb5000	Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)	00039fee	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\usbhub.pdb\D183443816864A0399C1A3BB1CB252402\usbhub.pdb
usbohci	8a395000	8a39f000	Sat Jan 19 00:53:21 2008 (47919051)	0000e99c	PDB	c:\symbols\usbohci.pdb\82587B5D32A646E18B47FE4E097E00DF1\usbohci.pdb
USBPORT	8a39f000	8a3dd000	Sat Jan 19 00:53:23 2008 (47919053)	00040962	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\usbport.pdb\841B5532765544ED9561E1BCA32BF22C2\usbport.pdb
vga	8f708000	8f714000	Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)	000080ad	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\vga.pdb\1F1A784B3A81495EB77274244D2EF4421\vga.pdb
viaide	898e3000	898eb000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918f77)	00010c5e	None	viaide.sys
VIDEOPRT	8f714000	8f735000	Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900a)	0001c348	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\videoprt.pdb\9C44408FEC47499C892B88B2172B748C2\videoprt.pdb
vmm	8fa0d000	8fa48000	Sun Feb 18 03:10:42 2007 (45d80a02)	0003f4f7	None	vmm.sys
VMNetSrv	8eef3000	8ef02000	Wed Jan 24 07:05:29 2007 (45b74b89)	00014e78	None	VMNetSrv.sys
volmgr	807ee000	807fd000	Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918f7f)	000153dd	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\volmgr.pdb\D7E424D5618F49E4A09BAD72E46C5EC81\volmgr.pdb
volmgrx	89801000	8984b000	Sat Jan 19 00:50:00 2008 (47918f88)	00049865	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\volmgrx.pdb\98F70B34E44442E7874115A4774D76E11\volmgrx.pdb
volsnap	8a525000	8a55e000	Sat Jan 19 00:50:10 2008 (47918f92)	00042279	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\volsnap.pdb\325B4D3CF7594ED48D4F1124D513EC791\volsnap.pdb
vsmraid	89ddc000	89dfd000	Wed May 30 17:15:38 2007 (465de97a)	00023ebf	None	vsmraid.sys
wanarp	8a1ea000	8a1fd000	Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910f)	00011f6b	PDB	c:\symbols\wanarp.pdb\F87D0AD0018647F2838844672D839D411\wanarp.pdb
watchdog	8edba000	8edc7000	Sat Jan 19 00:35:29 2008 (47918c21)	000177a5	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\watchdog.pdb\FA8AC09F493F48CA943F8693C1DBA4361\watchdog.pdb
wd	8a51d000	8a525000	Sat Jan 19 00:52:18 2008 (47919012)	0000cc9d	PDB	c:\symbols\wd.pdb\895B401C7A5D44FCA2114595902ADD001\wd.pdb
Wdf01000	80551000	805cd000	Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)	000831d4	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\Wdf01000.pdb\0E5C347DFB5A4B1DB1606D336048C5D11\Wdf01000.pdb
WDFLDR	805cd000	805da000	Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)	00014b62	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\wdfldr.pdb\43C2BA1CD34C49D6BA4C5DDF7582AFDE1\wdfldr.pdb
win32k	98cf0000	98ef1000	Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969 (00000000)	00000000	None	win32k.sys
wmiacpi	8a400000	8a409000	Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918b7f)	0000cd98	PDB	c:\symbols\wmiacpi.pdb\0388C0731DFE4D1F911E2398BC17BAA31\wmiacpi.pdb
WMILIB	80703000	8070c000	Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)	0000b6f9	PDB	C:\Program Files\Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)\sym\wmilib.pdb\02BF920AE2B4452D9A8D4256B9CE4A121\wmilib.pdb
xaudio	a10ea000	a10f2000	Thu Oct 18 18:36:53 2007 (4717e005)	0000e1fb	None	xaudio.sys
```
*dbug output*:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.9.0003.113 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [A:\D\#Dumps\Mattman86_Vista_10-05-08\Mini100508-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols\Vista_x86\*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Kernel base = 0x81a04000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x81b1bc70
Debug session time: Sun Oct  5 16:56:32.545 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:18:13.466
Loading Kernel Symbols
................................................................................................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C2, {7, 110b, 835001e, 84c763f8}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\TMPassthru.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TMPassthru.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TMPassthru.sys
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\VMNetSrv.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for VMNetSrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for VMNetSrv.sys
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 81b3b868
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 81b1b420
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for aliide.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for aliide.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for amdide.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for amdide.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cmdide.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cmdide.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvraid.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvraid.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for viaide.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for viaide.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iastorv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iastorv.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for lsi_scsi.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for lsi_scsi.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvstor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvstor.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hpcisss.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hpcisss.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for adp94xx.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for adp94xx.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for adpahci.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for adpahci.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for adpu160m.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for adpu160m.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for adpu320.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for adpu320.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for djsvs.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for djsvs.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for arc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for arc.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for arcsas.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for arcsas.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for uliahci.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for uliahci.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ulsata2.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ulsata2.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for elxstor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for elxstor.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iirsp.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iirsp.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iteatapi.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iteatapi.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iteraid.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iteraid.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for lsi_fc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for lsi_fc.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for lsi_sas.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for lsi_sas.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for megasas.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for megasas.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for megasr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for megasr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mraid35x.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mraid35x.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nfrd960.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nfrd960.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsmraid.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsmraid.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ql2300.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ql2300.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ql40xx.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ql40xx.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sisraid2.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sisraid2.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sisraid4.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sisraid4.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for symc8xx.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for symc8xx.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sym_hi.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sym_hi.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sym_u3.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sym_u3.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ulsata.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ulsata.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PxHelp20.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PxHelp20.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HIDCLASS.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HIDCLASS.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SynTP.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SynTP.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvsmu.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvsmu.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HpqKbFiltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HpqKbFiltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HpqRemHid.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HpqRemHid.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HIDPARSE.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HIDPARSE.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvmfdx32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvmfdx32.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mcdbus.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mcdbus.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AmdLLD.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AmdLLD.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for lmvac.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for lmvac.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for CHDRT32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for CHDRT32.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_DPV.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_DPV.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvhda32v.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvhda32v.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTSTOR.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTSTOR.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMTDI.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMTDI.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMEVENT.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMEVENT.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMREDRV.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMREDRV.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMDNS.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMDNS.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMNDISV.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMNDISV.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMFW.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMFW.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SymIMv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SymIMv.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vmm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vmm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSPX.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSPX.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SPBBCDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SPBBCDrv.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for IDSvix86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for IDSvix86.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eeCtrl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eeCtrl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TSDDD.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TSDDD.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cdd.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdd.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for spsys.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spsys.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for CO_Mon.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for CO_Mon.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xaudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xaudio.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mdmxsdk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mdmxsdk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSP.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSP.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NAVEX15.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NAVEX15.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NAVENG.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NAVENG.SYS
Probably caused by : TMPassthru.sys ( TMPassthru+1215 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BAD_POOL_CALLER (c2)
The current thread is making a bad pool request.  Typically this is at a bad IRQL level or double freeing the same allocation, etc.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000007, Attempt to free pool which was already freed
Arg2: 0000110b, (reserved)
Arg3: 0835001e, Memory contents of the pool block
Arg4: 84c763f8, Address of the block of pool being deallocated

Debugging Details:
------------------

GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 81b3b868
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 81b1b420

POOL_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 81b3b868
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 81b1b420
 84c763f8 

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 81af200c to 81ad1163

STACK_TEXT:  
8af57864 81af200c 000000c2 00000007 0000110b nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
8af578dc 8a083370 84c763f8 00000000 8af57924 nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x17f
8af578ec 8dd65215 84c763f8 00000000 00000000 ndis!NdisFreeMemory+0x16
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
8af57924 8a1524b1 00000000 8af5794c 8638aadc TMPassthru+0x1215
8af579b8 8a152129 c0000001 84387530 8a0b2918 ndis!ndisInitializeBinding+0x23b
8af57a44 8a160f67 8638e0e8 00000000 00000000 ndis!ndisCheckAdapterBindings+0x170
8af57a68 8a1611e1 00000000 87642990 00000000 ndis!ndisIMInitializeDeviceInstance+0x93
8af57a88 8eef5a83 8642f590 84b1dac0 87642990 ndis!NdisIMInitializeDeviceInstanceEx+0x100
8af57b58 8a1524b1 8af57bf4 8af57b80 8638442c VMNetSrv+0x2a83
8af57be0 887032d8 01f57c78 8af57c78 8a152129 ndis!ndisInitializeBinding+0x23b
8af57bec 8a152129 00000000 851d86b0 00000000 0x887032d8
8af57c78 8a167e89 8638f0e8 00000000 00000000 ndis!ndisCheckAdapterBindings+0x170
8af57d34 8a150013 872ae4d8 8638f0e8 8af57d7c ndis!ndisDevicePowerOn+0x515
8af57d44 81a3c41d 872ae4d8 00000000 843c9ad0 ndis!ndisWorkItemHandler+0xe
8af57d7c 81bd9b18 872ae4d8 2d7ac7e3 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd
8af57dc0 81a32a3e 81a3c320 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
TMPassthru+1215
8dd65215 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  TMPassthru+1215

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: TMPassthru

IMAGE_NAME:  TMPassthru.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  474b4dcd

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc2_7_TMPassthru+1215

BUCKET_ID:  0xc2_7_TMPassthru+1215

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=81afc920 ebx=0000110b ecx=81b041f8 edx=000000f2 esi=81afc93c edi=8af574d8
eip=81ad1163 esp=8af57848 ebp=8af57864 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000206
nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e:
81ad1163 8be5            mov     esp,ebp
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
8af57864 81af200c 000000c2 00000007 0000110b nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
8af578dc 8a083370 84c763f8 00000000 8af57924 nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x17f
8af578ec 8dd65215 84c763f8 00000000 00000000 ndis!NdisFreeMemory+0x16 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
8af57924 8a1524b1 00000000 8af5794c 8638aadc TMPassthru+0x1215
8af579b8 8a152129 c0000001 84387530 8a0b2918 ndis!ndisInitializeBinding+0x23b (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
8af57a44 8a160f67 8638e0e8 00000000 00000000 ndis!ndisCheckAdapterBindings+0x170 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
8af57a68 8a1611e1 00000000 87642990 00000000 ndis!ndisIMInitializeDeviceInstance+0x93 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
8af57a88 8eef5a83 8642f590 84b1dac0 87642990 ndis!NdisIMInitializeDeviceInstanceEx+0x100 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
8af57b58 8a1524b1 8af57bf4 8af57b80 8638442c VMNetSrv+0x2a83
8af57be0 887032d8 01f57c78 8af57c78 8a152129 ndis!ndisInitializeBinding+0x23b (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
8af57bec 8a152129 00000000 851d86b0 00000000 0x887032d8
8af57c78 8a167e89 8638f0e8 00000000 00000000 ndis!ndisCheckAdapterBindings+0x170 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
8af57d34 8a150013 872ae4d8 8638f0e8 8af57d7c ndis!ndisDevicePowerOn+0x515 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
8af57d44 81a3c41d 872ae4d8 00000000 843c9ad0 ndis!ndisWorkItemHandler+0xe (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
8af57d7c 81bd9b18 872ae4d8 2d7ac7e3 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd
8af57dc0 81a32a3e 81a3c320 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16
start    end        module name
8040f000 80417000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:31:53 2008 (4791A769)
80417000 80428000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:31:21 2008 (4791A749)
80428000 80430000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
80430000 80471000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Mar 07 20:44:18 2008 (47D1EF72)
80471000 80551000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:00:56 2008 (47BE5708)
80551000 805cd000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
805cd000 805da000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
805da000 805ea000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
80605000 80703000   sptd     sptd.sys     Fri Nov 23 16:40:53 2007 (474748E5)
80703000 8070c000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
8070c000 80732000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:49:44 2008 (47918F78)
80732000 80778000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:32:48 2008 (47918B80)
80778000 80780000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
80780000 807a7000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:32:57 2008 (47918B89)
807a7000 807b6000   isapnp   isapnp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
807b6000 807d2000   mpio     mpio.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:50:40 2008 (47918FB0)
807d2000 807e1000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:54 2008 (47918F82)
807e1000 807e3900   compbatt compbatt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
807e4000 807ee000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:32:45 2008 (47918B7D)
807ee000 807fd000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
81a04000 81dbd000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Sat Apr 26 01:28:17 2008 (4812BD71)
81dbd000 81df0000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
89801000 8984b000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:00 2008 (47918F88)
8984b000 89852000   intelide intelide.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918F76)
89852000 89860000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
89860000 89867000   pciide   pciide.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918F76)
89867000 8986e000   aliide   aliide.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:41 2008 (47918F75)
8986e000 89875000   amdide   amdide.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918F76)
89875000 8987d000   cmdide   cmdide.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918F76)
8987d000 8988d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
8988d000 898a7000   msdsm    msdsm.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:50:46 2008 (47918FB6)
898a7000 898c2000   nvraid   nvraid.sys   Wed Jun 06 16:34:41 2007 (46671A61)
898c2000 898e3000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:49:36 2008 (47918F70)
898e3000 898eb000   viaide   viaide.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918F77)
898eb000 8998c000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Fri Sep 28 14:17:27 2007 (46FD4537)
8998c000 89994000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
89994000 899b2000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
899b2000 899cc000   lsi_scsi lsi_scsi.sys Fri Jun 29 20:47:54 2007 (4685A83A)
899cc000 899fe000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:10 2008 (47918A6A)
89a00000 89a41000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:49 2008 (47918F7D)
89a41000 89a4e000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Wed Jun 06 16:34:41 2007 (46671A61)
89a4e000 89a59000   hpcisss  hpcisss.sys  Fri Mar 09 14:51:35 2007 (45F1BAC7)
89a59000 89ac3000   adp94xx  adp94xx.sys  Tue Apr 24 17:00:29 2007 (462E6FED)
89ac3000 89b0f000   adpahci  adpahci.sys  Tue May 01 13:29:26 2007 (463778F6)
89b0f000 89b2a000   adpu160m adpu160m.sys Wed Feb 21 13:04:35 2007 (45DC89B3)
89b2a000 89b50000   adpu320  adpu320.sys  Tue Feb 27 19:03:08 2007 (45E4C6BC)
89b50000 89b64000   djsvs    djsvs.sys    Tue Apr 11 20:20:11 2006 (443C47BB)
89b64000 89b7a000   arc      arc.sys      Thu May 24 17:31:06 2007 (4656041A)
89b7a000 89b90000   arcsas   arcsas.sys   Fri May 25 14:56:36 2007 (46573164)
89b90000 89bcc000   uliahci  uliahci.sys  Fri May 04 12:18:25 2007 (463B5CD1)
89bcc000 89bf8000   ulsata2  ulsata2.sys  Tue Sep 19 20:18:47 2006 (451088E7)
89c00000 89c94000   elxstor  elxstor.sys  Wed Apr 11 11:45:07 2007 (461D0283)
89c94000 89c9e000   i2omp    i2omp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:44 2008 (47918F78)
89c9e000 89cae000   iirsp    iirsp.sys    Tue Dec 13 16:48:01 2005 (439F4191)
89cae000 89cba000   iteatapi iteatapi.sys Thu Aug 10 22:11:47 2006 (44DBE763)
89cba000 89cc6000   iteraid  iteraid.sys  Thu Aug 10 21:38:19 2006 (44DBDF8B)
89cc6000 89ce0000   lsi_fc   lsi_fc.sys   Fri Jun 29 21:01:20 2007 (4685AB60)
89ce0000 89cf8000   lsi_sas  lsi_sas.sys  Fri Jun 29 21:01:01 2007 (4685AB4D)
89cf8000 89d02000   megasas  megasas.sys  Fri May 25 18:19:58 2007 (4657610E)
89d02000 89db9000   megasr   megasr.sys   Mon Jul 02 17:50:10 2007 (46897312)
89db9000 89dc4000   mraid35x mraid35x.sys Thu Sep 07 21:21:32 2006 (4500C59C)
89dc4000 89dce000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918F77)
89dce000 89ddc000   nfrd960  nfrd960.sys  Tue Jun 06 17:12:15 2006 (4485EFAF)
89ddc000 89dfd000   vsmraid  vsmraid.sys  Wed May 30 17:15:38 2007 (465DE97A)
89e05000 89f3d000   ql2300   ql2300.sys   Fri Mar 09 18:13:05 2007 (45F1EA01)
89f3d000 89f92000   ql40xx   ql40xx.sys   Thu Jul 06 15:38:16 2006 (44AD66A8)
89f92000 89f9f000   sisraid2 sisraid2.sys Fri Apr 13 18:34:24 2007 (46200570)
89f9f000 89fb4000   sisraid4 sisraid4.sys Fri Apr 13 19:38:55 2007 (4620148F)
89fb4000 89fc0000   symc8xx  symc8xx.sys  Fri Nov 11 17:45:56 2005 (43751F24)
89fc0000 89fcb000   sym_hi   sym_hi.sys   Fri Nov 11 16:07:07 2005 (437507FB)
89fcb000 89fd6000   sym_u3   sym_u3.sys   Thu Oct 20 20:12:49 2005 (43583281)
89fd6000 89ff7000   ulsata   ulsata.sys   Tue Sep 19 20:02:59 2006 (45108533)
89ff7000 89fffde0   PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Wed Jun 20 18:26:00 2007 (4679A978)
8a009000 8a07a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:41:20 2008 (47918D80)
8a07a000 8a185000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:51 2008 (479190E7)
8a185000 8a1b0000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:48:15 2008 (47918F1F)
8a1b0000 8a1ea000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:56:19 2008 (47919103)
8a1ea000 8a1fd000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8a20d000 8a2f4000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:00:17 2008 (4812C4F1)
8a2f4000 8a30f000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:44 2008 (479190E0)
8a30f000 8a31e000   processr processr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8a31e000 8a32e000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Wed Apr 16 22:33:00 2008 (4806B6DC)
8a32e000 8a341000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8a341000 8a34c000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8a34c000 8a37b080   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Apr 17 20:15:05 2008 (4807E809)
8a37c000 8a37d700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8a37e000 8a389000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8a389000 8a38c780   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
8a38d000 8a395000   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Fri Apr 25 01:51:45 2008 (48117171)
8a395000 8a39f000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:21 2008 (47919051)
8a39f000 8a3dd000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:23 2008 (47919053)
8a3dd000 8a3ec000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:21 2008 (47919051)
8a3ec000 8a3fe000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:18:41 2007 (474CA5D1)
8a400000 8a409000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
8a409000 8a40d180   HpqKbFiltr HpqKbFiltr.sys Mon Jun 18 18:12:03 2007 (46770333)
8a40e000 8a51d000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:54 2008 (47918A96)
8a51d000 8a525000   wd       wd.sys       Sat Jan 19 00:52:18 2008 (47919012)
8a525000 8a55e000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:10 2008 (47918F92)
8a55e000 8a566000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
8a566000 8a57b000   sbp2port sbp2port.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
8a57b000 8a58a000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
8a58a000 8a5b1000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:50:47 2008 (47918FB7)
8a5b1000 8a5c2000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:49:47 2008 (47918F7B)
8a5c2000 8a5cb000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:29 2008 (47918FA5)
8a5cb000 8a5e6000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
8a5f6000 8a5f7c00   HpqRemHid HpqRemHid.sys Wed Jul 11 11:30:21 2007 (4694F78D)
8a5f8000 8a5fe480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Wed Apr 16 22:32:59 2008 (4806B6DB)
8dc0e000 8dc26000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:50 2008 (47918F7E)
8dc26000 8dc28700   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Tue Apr 08 15:15:38 2008 (47FBC45A)
8dc29000 8dd25e00   nvmfdx32 nvmfdx32.sys Tue Jan 29 14:38:28 2008 (479F80B4)
8dd26000 8dd3b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:43 2008 (4791911B)
8dd3b000 8dd4b000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:06 2008 (47919222)
8dd4b000 8dd63b00   mcdbus   mcdbus.sys   Sun Jul 13 09:10:43 2008 (4879FED3)
8dd64000 8dd6af80   TMPassthru TMPassthru.sys Mon Nov 26 17:50:53 2007 (474B4DCD)
8dd6b000 8dd78000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8dd78000 8dd81000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8dd81000 8ddb5000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8ddb5000 8ddc6000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8ddc6000 8ddf8000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:33 2008 (479190D5)
8e600000 8ed1a080   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat May 03 01:42:10 2008 (481BFB32)
8ed1b000 8edba000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:01:19 2008 (4893B1DF)
8edba000 8edc7000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 00:35:29 2008 (47918C21)
8edc7000 8edea000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:32 2008 (47919110)
8edea000 8edfe000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8ee00000 8ee0f000   AmdLLD   AmdLLD.sys   Fri Jun 29 15:47:32 2007 (468561D4)
8ee0f000 8eef3000   athr     athr.sys     Sun Apr 27 14:07:41 2008 (4814C0ED)
8eef3000 8ef02000   VMNetSrv VMNetSrv.sys Wed Jan 24 07:05:29 2007 (45B74B89)
8ef02000 8ef30000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:44 2008 (47918FB4)
8ef30000 8ef3b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8ef3b000 8ef44000   lmvac    lmvac.sys    Mon Jun 30 11:48:30 2008 (4869004E)
8ef44000 8ef71000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8ef71000 8ef96000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8ef96000 8efc0000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 00:49:21 2008 (47918F61)
8efc0000 8efd7000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8efd7000 8efe2000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8efe2000 8eff1000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8eff1000 8eff2380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8eff3000 8effd000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8f400000 8f40f000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8f40f000 8f44a000   CHDRT32  CHDRT32.sys  Thu Jun 05 19:58:38 2008 (48487DAE)
8f44a000 8f488000   HSXHWAZL HSXHWAZL.sys Thu Nov 01 20:47:51 2007 (472A73B7)
8f488000 8f58b000   HSX_DPV  HSX_DPV.sys  Thu Nov 01 20:50:39 2007 (472A745F)
8f58b000 8f59f000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:27 2008 (479190CF)
8f59f000 8f5e7000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:57:00 2008 (4791912C)
8f5e7000 8f5fd000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:21:42 2008 (47F6D426)
8f600000 8f60e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8f60e000 8f6c3000   HSX_CNXT HSX_CNXT.sys Thu Nov 01 20:46:56 2007 (472A7380)
8f6c3000 8f6d0000   modem    modem.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:57:16 2008 (4791913C)
8f6d0000 8f6de000   nvhda32v nvhda32v.sys Mon Apr 28 20:02:17 2008 (48166589)
8f6de000 8f6f1000   RTSTOR   RTSTOR.SYS   Mon Jun 23 05:44:52 2008 (485F7094)
8f6f1000 8f6fa000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
8f6fa000 8f701000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
8f701000 8f708000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8f708000 8f714000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8f714000 8f735000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8f735000 8f73d000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8f73d000 8f745000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
8f745000 8f750000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
8f750000 8f75e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:09 2008 (47918A69)
8f75e000 8f767000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8f767000 8f77d000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:58 2008 (479190EE)
8f77d000 8f7a8580   SYMTDI   SYMTDI.SYS   Wed Jun 04 20:43:34 2008 (484736B6)
8f7a9000 8f7ce000   SYMEVENT SYMEVENT.SYS Wed May 28 20:31:56 2008 (483DF97C)
8f7ce000 8f7d1d00   SYMREDRV SYMREDRV.SYS Wed Jun 04 20:44:07 2008 (484736D7)
8f7d2000 8f7d3b00   SYMDNS   SYMDNS.SYS   Wed Jun 04 20:43:36 2008 (484736B8)
8f7d4000 8f7e1000   SYMNDISV SYMNDISV.SYS Wed Jun 04 20:46:00 2008 (48473748)
8f7e1000 8f7f6e80   SYMFW    SYMFW.SYS    Wed Jun 04 20:43:56 2008 (484736CC)
8f7f7000 8f800000   SymIMv   SymIMv.sys   Wed Jun 04 20:46:26 2008 (48473762)
8fa00000 8fa0a000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8fa0d000 8fa48000   vmm      vmm.sys      Sun Feb 18 03:10:42 2007 (45D80A02)
8fa48000 8fa51080   SRTSPX   SRTSPX.SYS   Tue Jan 22 00:00:19 2008 (47957863)
8fa52000 8fac2000   SPBBCDrv SPBBCDrv.sys Wed Jan 16 22:24:17 2008 (478ECA61)
8fac2000 8fafe000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:28:34 2008 (47918A82)
8fafe000 8fb08000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8fb08000 8fb4e000   IDSvix86 IDSvix86.sys Wed Sep 03 16:42:10 2008 (48BEF6A2)
8fb4e000 8fbac000   eeCtrl   eeCtrl.sys   Thu Aug 28 13:06:09 2008 (48B6DB01)
8fbac000 8fbc8000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Thu Aug 28 13:06:09 2008 (48B6DB01)
8fbc8000 8fbdf000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
8fbdf000 8fbec000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918F77)
8fbec000 8fbf7000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
8fbf7000 8fbff000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
98cf0000 98ef1000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
98f10000 98f19000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
98f30000 98f3e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
9de01000 9deb0000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:33:02 2007 (467B18BE)
9deb0000 9dec0000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9dec0000 9deea000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 22:07:27 2008 (4832325F)
9deea000 9def4000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
9def4000 9df07000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9df07000 9df72000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
9df72000 9df79780   CO_Mon   CO_Mon.sys   Wed Aug 08 17:39:53 2007 (46BA3829)
9df7a000 9df97000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:29:11 2008 (47918AA7)
9df97000 9dfb0000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
9dfb0000 9dfc5000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
9dfc5000 9dfe5000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:44 2008 (47918A8C)
9dfe5000 9dffb000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
a1007000 a1026000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:33 2008 (47918A81)
a1026000 a105f000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu May 08 15:21:54 2008 (482352D2)
a105f000 a1077000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:28:35 2008 (47918A83)
a1077000 a109e000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:29:14 2008 (47918AAA)
a109e000 a10ea000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:29:25 2008 (47918AB5)
a10ea000 a10f2000   xaudio   xaudio.sys   Thu Oct 18 18:36:53 2007 (4717E005)
a1102000 a1105180   mdmxsdk  mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 17:26:59 2006 (449716A3)
a1106000 a11e4000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
a11e4000 a11ee000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
a11ee000 a11fa000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:07 2008 (479190F7)
b1600000 b1649000   SRTSP    SRTSP.SYS    Mon Jan 21 23:58:54 2008 (4795780E)
b1649000 b171ca20   NAVEX15  NAVEX15.SYS  Thu Aug 14 23:10:42 2008 (48A4F3B2)
b171d000 b17311e0   NAVENG   NAVENG.SYS   Fri Aug 15 00:00:26 2008 (48A4FF5A)

Unloaded modules:
a10ea000 a1102000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8a5cb000 8a5d8000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8a5d8000 8a5e3000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8a5e3000 8a5eb000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8a5eb000 8a5f6000   tunnel.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
0: kd> lmvm TMPassthru
start    end        module name
8dd64000 8dd6af80   TMPassthru T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: TMPassthru.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\TMPassthru.sys
    Image name: TMPassthru.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Nov 26 17:50:53 2007 (474B4DCD)
    CheckSum:         0000BF9E
    ImageSize:        00006F80
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e0 0409.04b0 0409.04e0
```


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen after standby*

Well, I uninstalled TrendMicro RUbotted and that seems to have fixed the problem. I tested it by placing my machine on standby and waking it up several times.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Excellent news.

Thanks for letting me know the outcome.

JC

.


----------

